# Lodore Ranger



## tellutwurp (Jul 8, 2005)

My last checkin with the Lodore Rangers was pleasant as well, but I also try and make it pleasant for them. Really haven't had an issues aside from the well known Westwater problems from year back.


----------



## basinrafter (May 12, 2009)

You make a good point - treat them well, and they'll generally treat you well. It seemed like this particular launch had gotten a bad rep over the years, and thought they deserved a shout out for the improvement


----------



## zen_ben (Jun 6, 2017)

We had a real positive experience last year too.


----------



## badkins (Oct 30, 2003)

Ditto, I had a late May put in and he was awesome!


----------



## eyeboat (Feb 7, 2017)

*Ranger*

If same one as earlier this spring, his name is Ed. He was a ranger stationed at Lodore putin 20 years ago. He did a thorough gear check, even reviewed prussiks in our rescue bag. He showed some of our crew some video of recent runs that the park rangers did.I called river office afterward and told them they needed to keep him and to pay him.


----------



## djbdec890 (Jul 30, 2017)

Hello...I've been the volunteer ranger up here at Lodore this summer, arriving May 13th. I turned over and trained with Ed for a few days after that and then got to run with the show starting around the 17th or so. Anyway, I've been hearing everyone mention "Mountain Buzz" all summer so I'd thought I'd check it out finally. Of course the first thing I did was search on Lodore...and I found this post. Thanks to everyone of their very kind comments! They make the whole volunteer experience worth it! - Dave


----------



## rockmonkey (May 3, 2011)

Thanks Dave. I launched a couple days free you'd first gotten there in late May. You did a great job of being thorough and pleasant.


----------

